# Should Canon expand the file Seq #



## ronaldbyram (Apr 13, 2014)

With all the pictures I take, the camera photo count rolls over. Sure would be nice if Canon expanded the file count. would also benefit people wanting to know how my shutter releases have taken place??


----------



## JPAZ (Apr 13, 2014)

Since getting the 5diii, I've been able to "customize" names (ie/ pictures from India became IND_xxxx) but this still has some limitations. A file name that routinely embeds the time and date would be nicer so I could just get that info from the title without opening up the file for more EXIF details.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 13, 2014)

Using a batch renamer app after copying the files off the card opens up many possibilities. I organize files in Aperture by date, and and with geotagging and face detection I can easily find images I want.


----------

